# Hints, Tips and Advice please



## ImMeSoHi (May 13, 2009)

Hey all I'm new here. :wave:
I plan to move to Madrid this November with my trusty kitty cat. I have never been abroad before so I am obviously nervous about the move. I know I should take a holiday over first but I personally feel that there is nothing here in the UK for me, and I just want out of here while I'm young.
I plan to teach private English lessons when I'm over there, I was wanting to teach here in the UK but after quite a bit of research I discovered that there are too many teachers and not enough jobs hence moving abroad.
My friend in Spain also teaches and she tells me that obviously it's not the most well paid job in the world but it gets her by.

I was just wondering if there are as many teaching jobs as she says, if the prices of basically..everything are fairly good and if moving is not as complicated as everyone makes out, and how easy is it to move my cat out there?

I have been doing my research and planning so I know the basics of what I have to do, it would just be good to get some advice from other people who have moved.

Sorry for the big post and questions. :redface:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I think you should reconsider the holiday in Spain idea first. Come over and if you can find work then stay, if not then you would have at least seen what work is available out here and what your options would be. I have to say that there are infinately more teaching jobs in the UK than Spain. I dont know about giving private english lessons, but I suspect there maybe some competition. But as I say, you need to come over and see.

There maybe jobs in international schools, assuming you have all the necessary qualifications and in the main I think they tend to advertise in UK educational papers/magazines

As for kitty cat, well, he/she will need a pet passport, which will involve a few trips to the vets for injections including anti-rabies, this takes about 6 weeks. Once they´ve all been done, you´ll be given a passport with a little place for a photo and everything!!!!

Then 24 hours before travel kitty will have to have a genral check up and given a certificate to travel

Good luck, see what the others say

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ImMeSoHi said:


> Hey all I'm new here. :wave:
> I plan to move to Madrid this November with my trusty kitty cat. I have never been abroad before so I am obviously nervous about the move. I know I should take a holiday over first but I personally feel that there is nothing here in the UK for me, and I just want out of here while I'm young.
> I plan to teach private English lessons when I'm over there, I was wanting to teach here in the UK but after quite a bit of research I discovered that there are too many teachers and not enough jobs hence moving abroad.
> My friend in Spain also teaches and she tells me that obviously it's not the most well paid job in the world but it gets her by.
> ...



Hiya and welcome .....
I cant comment on Madrid itself because I live down in the South of Spain. But I can answer you kitty question - you need to speak to your vet and get the latest DEFRA guidelines on transporting animals out of the UK and into Spain. We brought our two siamese from the uk and they had to be chipped, rabies injections, blood tests at specific times etc, pet passport ... so you need to set up a timetable of getting this done at the right time.
Moving here if you are a EU passport holder is simple - you just fly over really - but thats when the tough bit comes in!!! Spain isnt as cheap as people think it is! not too much difference between here and the UK on most things other than cigarettes and beers!
You obviously need to work and unemployment in Spain at the moment is dire! much higher than in the UK - plus you didnt mention if you speak Spanish or not ? if you dont its going to be even harder.

Its seems a huge leap of faith (or madness ?!?!?!?!) to move to a Country you have never even visited before .... ? Maybe you shoud come over for a trip first ? stay with your friend who and suss everything out .... tis a big step youre taking and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ImMeSoHi,
A few thoughts...
I live in Madrid (well, Madrid "county", 30 kms from the capital) and I'm an English teacher.
Going any where with the idea of living without visiting first (be it Bristol or Malaga) is a strange idea to me, but it's definately going to an adventure! I would say get as much info as you can first about some basic things like prices, temperature (Can easily be over 40º in the summer and it snows evry yr where I am and this year in the city of Madrid too. Don't let anyone tell you it doesn't get cold in Spain!), things you might miss, things you can expect to do. The night life is incredible in Madrid especially if you're young which I am not, so I can't give you reliable up to date info, but if you want it, believe me it's there.
Then you'll have to come over and see what you think.
You'll be bound to get classes,but if you're not qualified you may get as little as 10 euros an hour. Also if you're not qualified what kind of teacher are you going to be? Are you really going to be able to teach the Spanish English? You can get a basic TEFL qualification in just 4 weeks, and it's a great foundation course to set you on your way.
A school MAY (although I doubt it) employ you, but it probably wouldn't be legal and they'd probably just f*** you around anyway. You'll get much better pay and conditions with qualifications. Without, you may not make enough to live on.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

ImMeSoHi said:


> Hey all I'm new here. :wave:
> I plan to move to Madrid this November with my trusty kitty cat. I have never been abroad before so I am obviously nervous about the move. I know I should take a holiday over first but I personally feel that there is nothing here in the UK for me, and I just want out of here while I'm young.
> I plan to teach private English lessons when I'm over there, I was wanting to teach here in the UK but after quite a bit of research I discovered that there are too many teachers and not enough jobs hence moving abroad.
> My friend in Spain also teaches and she tells me that obviously it's not the most well paid job in the world but it gets her by.
> ...


You're not saying a great deal about your personal situation just yet - first post, very wise. You're young, no ties? Got a bit of cash to see you through for a while? Planning on staying with a friend until you get yourself settled and find a "cheap" studio flat or something? 

I don't want to be all doom and gloom for you - there are plenty of posts giving out the reality in Spain at the moment on this forum. TEFL may be a good foundation and if you can get recognised by a few families etc, who may send their children to you for private lessons, then yes - it's scraping it, but you may just get by. Be aware though, it can be SPORADIC - and that's being generous. Word gets around, you're known, you take the kids through a few exams - but really, it's a bit of a part time scenario and you won't really clear enough to pay the rent, let alone "live a little". 

I would never be one to trample on someone's dreams - hell, jump in and just enjoy it for the temporary situation that it may well turn out to be for the time being. You never know what it could lead to. Jump, but have a parachute packed in your rucksack just in case. It could well be the best thing you've ever done.

Good luck to you.
Tallulah.xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I like what Tallulah says in the last paragraph!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

P.S. I just remembered. This is a great site for English teachers, new and old
Profesores - Madrid


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I would agree with what Pesky Wesky and Talullah has said about teaching, plus would be worthwhile doing the CELTA, if you are serious about making a living over here. I dont know the situation in Madrid as I live in the south but better off having the qualification so you can try the language schools and dont need to depend on private classes as they are often unreliable. Plus, often the schools look for staff around May, June so better to come for holiday then take your CV round the schools, and if you get anything you could come back and start in September or October. November is an odd time to come for teaching.
From what I gather, Madrid is a more expensive place to live than others in Spain though more opportunities for teaching. Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Like I have said before I have a German friend who teaches English to Spanish adults in Madrid and he has no teaching qualifications. He seems to make an OK living out of it but he is fluent in Spanish.
You should look into TEFL. Not sure if it is true or not but I herd you can now do the basic course in a weekend. Seems a bit quick to me.

Can I ask why you would like to live in Madrid if you have never visited before. It is a great city and I have to agree the night life is brilliant. A word to the wise though it can be a very expensive place and is freezing in the winter.


----------

